# Used 6 HP outboard not expelling water.



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Possible outboard problem.

Bought a used 6 horsepower Evinrude outboard a couple weeks ago. Gentleman who sold it was elderly, had it in his basement on sawhorse past 5 years. When went to look at, he had it in a barrel of water, it started right up and expelled water no problem.

Been really busy myself lately with yard/garden work and personal errands, so had not started it since. But today, finally found a few minutes of spare time so I put it in a barrel of water of my own, and it started right up. It expelled water just fine with no problem. Then I went to do some more yard work and personal errands.

Came back later this afternoon and started it again, it started right up. But it did not expell water this time????? Is this normal, or do I have a problem?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One of two things either its stopped up or the pump has stopped.

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

probably the impeller. Either a blockage or the pump isn't working.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Find the " pee hole" & run a piece of thin insulated electrical wire down thru it. " Dirt-dobber", [ bugs ] will get at mine, & form a glob of dried mud [ nest ] just inside it. Restart & see if it works, afterwards. DO NOT RUN it any length of time AT ALL< if it does not flow !!


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Impeller is probably dried out. They are made of rubber and they deterioate when not used often.


----------



## GREG VT (Nov 17, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and just replace the impeller.

Cheap and easy.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Not replacing the impeller is very expensive. I trashed a motor after the impeller disintegrated and I didn't notice.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

It is a used model year 1973 Evinrude 6HP. It starts first pull everytime so far, and is very very clean underneath the 'hood'. I am not experienced with outboards at all, so have decided to take it to repair shop. 

Will post and explain problem after repairs are complete.

This HT forum is truly a good website for helpful advice and practical insight. Thank you to everyone here for your input. Much appreciated. 


​


----------

